# Galvan Reels



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Thoughts/experiences? Seem like a good option and a good price. Like how they look and the lightweight design (compared to hatch/tibor). Looking to get for an 11 or 12 weight. Tarpon, bull reds, jacks mainly for species it would be used for. I’ve seen good things about them, just limited in quantity of reviews compared to the other names. 

Thanks


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Torque all the way. Had a grip and it doesn’t spin as freely on the retrieve as other top brands. Only because it was there first attempt at a sealed drag system and their O rings are off I think. But yeah I love the Galvan torque, don’t hesitate if you want to get one.


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

I can't speak to tarpon reels as I've only caught juvies, but I wouldn't hesitate to use a Torque or Grip on fish I know like reds, bones, or albies. They're great reels (even better for the money), and I can't think of a better deal on a US built reel than the Torque. Also pretty cool that its family company, not that that makes the reel any better


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

I can't comment on Galvans as tarpon reels. BUT, I have fished my Galvan torques on freshwater fish for some time, and highly recommend them Like birddog mention, great family business.

Bob


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

I love Galvans, especially the old bigger ones as in the 14,16,18. The only one I have is a Rush LT 12 and is great for tarpon, but the only gripe with them is you have to wind and wind and wind to tighten the drag down, it has all these micro click adjustments, but means nothing as it takes about ten turns at least to even start feeling any drag, then it’s at the very end that the drag gets pretty strong. The drag range is not very good on mine. So for that reason alone I would not buy another one, but the size, capacity, handle size, weight, looks and sound are great as well as the price. I tend to use an old Islander reel and Tibors for tarpon. But if you don’t mind the drag range issue, then I would recommend them as they hit every other mark.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Not sure what Galvan you have that takes 10 turns to start feeling any drag, just looked at my Rush 6 and T10 and both only have about 4-5 turns total from fully backed out to full on. You have about 2.5 turns of drag settings that you might normally use. Galvan reels are great value reels with a drag system that is recognized as one of the best.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Galvan Torques are awesome! No 10 turn drag setting and the drag will handle any tarpon you hook. I use my Galvan T-12 & T-16 for tarpon way more than than my Abel Super 12x. In addition, I have a T-6, a pair of T-8's, a T-10, a T-12 and T-16.

Fantastic reels and I've had Tibors and Abels in the past.


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

I love the Galvan Torque reels. For the $$ you get incredible performance (I also own Tibor, Nautilus, and Ross reels). I have 5, 6, 10 (currently for sale), 11 &12 wt reels. Drag is great and adjustment is not an issue. One thing others did not mention is how easy it is to pop off and replace the spools. I’ve never had one come off while fishing, but quite convenient at cleaning time or when you are changing lines. T-5 has made it through 2 trips down the Gunnison through the Black Canyon with no issues, and has also been fished numerous times during winter out West. Others (except the 6) are used in salt water for large jacks, false albies (aka bonita), rainbow runners, black tuna, skipjack tuna, king mackerel, and tarpon. I’ve also used my 6 with sinking line for trout, snook, and reds in Florida). The reels always perform flawlessly.


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

One caveat that I'd mention about the Torques is that their drags aren't sealed, and I know that's a deal breaker for some folks. Galvan calls the Torque "saltwater safe," and I don't personally know anyone who has ever had an issue with one. If a sealed drag is important to you, the Grip is sealed


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Love my Galvan reels. Would definitely recommend them, mine are used exclusively in salt.


----------



## Jim A (Sep 17, 2019)

Good reels. Great people.


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Definitely gives me the confidence to order one after reading these replies. Thanks again!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I have the T8 and has been heavily fished for about 5 years in saltwater. The only problem was one time when there was this weird slimy gritty water that started to seize up both mine and my buddy's reels. He had a sealed drag Sage reel and I had the Torque. It took him out because he could not easily remove the sealed drag, and I just pulled off the spool and rinsed my Torque off with a bottle of water and it was like new again. Sealed drags are way overrated. I would look at a Colton if you want a sealed drag at a reasonable price. The maker buries them on the beach for up to a week at a time and digs them up and they still work fine. I have a 10-12 wt Colton Terrapin and it is built like a tank with hell of a drag.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

Snookdaddy said:


> Galvan Torques are awesome! No 10 turn drag setting and the drag will handle any tarpon you hook. I use my Galvan T-12 & T-16 for tarpon way more than than my Abel Super 12x. In addition, I have a T-6, a pair of T-8's, a T-10, a T-12 and T-16.
> 
> Fantastic reels and I've had Tibors and Abels in the past.


Curious, why do you prefer your Galvan T-12 and T-16 over the Super 12X? Those are all awesome reels, but just curious?


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

Snakesurf said:


> I have the T8 and has been heavily fished for about 5 years in saltwater. The only problem was one time when there was this weird slimy gritty water that started to seize up both mine and my buddy's reels. He had a sealed drag Sage reel and I had the Torque. It took him out because he could not easily remove the sealed drag, and I just pulled off the spool and rinsed my Torque off with a bottle of water and it was like new again. Sealed drags are way overrated. I would look at a Colton if you want a sealed drag at a reasonable price. The maker buries them on the beach for up to a week at a time and digs them up and they still work fine. I have a 10-12 wt Colton Terrapin and it is built like a tank with hell of a drag.


I soooo agree sealed drags are overrated. If sealed drags were/are the answer, how come disk brakes on cars aren't sealed? Theoretically roofs don't leak, as least most don't when they are new, but they eventually will. Eventually a sealed drag will allow some water intrusion and, of course, the fly reel owner/user won't know until the drag fails. And, of course it happens at inopportune times, like when you want to use it.  

Sure would be a bummer to be on an expensive trip to, say, the Seychelles and have the drag of the reel seize up.


----------



## devildog (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice reels. When I was Guiding in AK, a lot of the Cali Clients had them. Not sure how they hold up in salt


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

tigerfly said:


> Thoughts/experiences? Seem like a good option and a good price. Like how they look and the lightweight design (compared to hatch/tibor). Looking to get for an 11 or 12 weight. Tarpon, bull reds, jacks mainly for species it would be used for. I’ve seen good things about them, just limited in quantity of reviews compared to the other names.
> 
> Thanks


Great reels from a great family business. The Torque is bombproof!


----------



## Jomofro (Oct 24, 2016)

FYI the Torque and Rush Light Reels have identical drag systems, but different porting (Torques are lighter). Rush Light spools can be used on Torque frames and vice-versa for the same size reels (i.e. R5 - T5, etc.).


----------



## 17hpxt89 (Aug 24, 2019)

Great reels at a good price point.


----------



## ikankecil (12 mo ago)

Having owned just about every domestically made fly reel there is, I'm a fan of Galvan -


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

tigerfly said:


> Thoughts/experiences? Seem like a good option and a good price. Like how they look and the lightweight design (compared to hatch/tibor). Looking to get for an 11 or 12 weight. Tarpon, bull reds, jacks mainly for species it would be used for. I’ve seen good things about them, just limited in quantity of reviews compared to the other names.
> 
> Thanks


Love much about the Galvan reels, the product quality, performance, and customer service. A friend of mine had a little corrosion issues with his Torque 6, but other than his experience, I haven't heard this from others, and there are a ton of these reels out there.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

ikankecil said:


> Having owned just about every domestically made fly reel there is, I'm a fan of Galvan -
> 
> View attachment 194830


NICE!!! My favorite color, too! Thoughts on the Grip?


----------



## ikankecil (12 mo ago)

richarde206 said:


> NICE!!! My favorite color, too! Thoughts on the Grip?


The Grip is essentially a sealed Torque with slightly different ergonomics, including a nice large handle which is just barely visible in the photo attached below. While I still have a few of the Torque models, I'll likely only add Grip's going forward as there just aren't any downsides to it that I've found and the weight balances a bit better with the rod weights I mainly use.


----------



## b gee (Apr 9, 2021)

i own several in different sizes raging from 4wt to 8wt (and colors -- good way to be able to quickly tell line sizes as you grab things early in the morning) and have zero complaints about any of them


----------



## golfnfish (8 mo ago)

Great reels with exceptional personal customer service. I've owned a number of them over the years and have never been disappointed although the Torque 8 is the largest I've owned.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

i have several up to 12 weight and they perform good inshore and off esp for the money no corrosion issues either


----------

